# Beer for your buddy



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

AMSTERDAM, Netherlands (AP) - After a long day hunting, there's nothing like wrapping your paw around a cold beer.

That's why Terrie Berenden, a pet shop owner in the southern Dutch town of Zelhem, created a beer for her Weimaraners made from beef extract and malt.

"Once a year we go to Austria to hunt with our dogs, and at the end of the day we sit on the veranda and drink a beer. So we thought, my dog also has earned it," she said.

Berenden consigned a local brewery to make and bottle the non-alcoholic beer, branded as Kwispelbier. It was introduced to the market last week and advertised it as "a beer for your best friend."

"Kwispel" is the Dutch word for wagging a tail.

The beer is fit for human consumption, Berenden said. But at US$2.14 a bottle, it's about four times more expensive than a Heineken."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

$2.14 a bottle is 4 times more than Heineken?Tell me where you can buy Heineken for $.53 a bottle?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

> Tell me where you can buy Heineken for $.53 a bottle?


Amsterdam


----------

